# SQLite-Extensions unter Java



## fidibus (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich programiere gerade  eine SQLite- Application in Java via JDBC und habe folgende Frage:

Wie bekomme  ich die SQLite-extensions in Java zum laufen ohne JNI zu benutzen? Das Problem ist nämlich das SQLite alle wichtigen Rechenopereationen in den Extensions hat und man somit gezwungen ist, die Daten aus der Datenbank zu holen und  die Berechnungen direkt unter Java zu durchzuführen.

Alternativ könnte man sich auch eigene Funktionen schreiben via create_Funktion(), allerdings besteht dort das gleiche Problem da SQLite eben nur iene C-Schnittstelle hat.

Liebe Grüße und vlielen Danke im vorraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## HoaX (22. Apr 2012)

Musst du unbedingt SQLite benutzen? Is gibt massig Datenbanken die in Java geschrieben sind und sich einfach einbinden lassen, z.B. H2, Hsqldb, Derby, ...


----------



## fidibus (22. Apr 2012)

Hallo hoax,

ich hab wben genau wegendiesem Problem auch schon überlegt, ob ich nicht doch ein anderes Datenbanksystem nutze. Dennoch würde es mich interresieren ob es nicht einen Weg gibt das entsprechende Problem zu lösen.

Insbesondere da SQLite eben eine recht schlanke Db ist, die sich auch für mobile Clients eignet.

Grüße


----------

